# He isn't running on his wheel



## ldills (Apr 28, 2013)

So let me just fill ya'll in I was just away in Florida for a week, so I was t home to handle Bean. Luckily my mom and my sister did though. So I noticed yesterday morning that beans wheel was COMPLETELY clean. No pee stains. No poop in the bin underneath. Nothing. Which means he didn't run on it. The same thing happened last night. I took him out the last two mornings so he could poop and pee. Both of which look completely normal. He's also eating and drinking and I haven't noticed a change in behavior. Also his legs all seem perfectly fine. Is this him just holding a grudge for me leaving? Or is it maybe too cold on that side of his cage?

This is a link to a picture of his cage:


http://imgur.com/h7Fz8ZF


----------



## mmu1102 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,
His wheel might be woobly or it might be tilted wierd. Lots of times it happens with storm bucket wheels.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It might be too cold. Do you have a thermometer in your cage? I'd check the temperature on both sides of the cage and see what the difference is. You should probably get a larger lamp (the 10" is best), they tend to spread the heat out much better, and if you set it in the middle of the cage top, it should do a better job of keeping the whole cage to the right temperature for him. What wattage is the CHE bulb? Do you have a thermostat for it?


----------

